# S&w 617



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

does anybody have good pics of the 22lr s&w 617?

the Photo Gallery on this forum is terrible to search on or else I am too stupid to figure it out.

My wife helped me!!!!!!!!!
No Ruger single six
No Ruger Charger
No Ruger Mkiii
No to Kimber 22 1911
No to S&W 317
YES to the S&W 10 shot 617!!!

NOW I WANT MORE PICTURES OF IT


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:drooling: Good looking group you got there DJ. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty cool
thanks
think i'll get the 6" barrell


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

now, 
where do you buy the 10 shot 22lr speed loaders
can't find them on the web


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got a couple of 10 shot 617's. Love em. With the speed loaders, they spit out the lead. If/when I find time, I'll take a picture.

Here's the speed loader setup I use - I highly recommend it. Get several of the loading blocks, you'll be glad you did. http://groups.msn.com/Speedloader/ds10speed.msnw


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree; get the loaders and blocks.



















10-shot K-frame loader on left; 8-shot J-frame loader on right:


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I love my 617 but I regret not getting the 8 or 10 shot models. Those look like alot of fun.

Has anyone had a trigger job done on their 617? Can the trigger be lightened up a bit?


----------

